# Anyone up for another Colorado meet?



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

We haven't done one in awhile. Dave and Buster's next weekend? Say the 9th (Sat) or 10th (Sun)?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I might be able to make it. no promises though. this military class I am in is killing me with homework.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm down for whenever, but Naaman won't be home for a meet the next weekend. He's expected home after that, and before the next weekend - but it's all subject to change.

I was thinking the weekend of the 15th...


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

How about during the week when Naaman is here?


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

I could do during the week, obviously after work though.


----------

